# HR 45, It has begun.  Blair Holt Licensing and Record Act of 2009



## P. Beck (Feb 12, 2009)

http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=111_cong_bills&docid=f:h45ih.txt

HR 45, Blair Holt Licensing and Record Act of 2009 will make it illegal to own a firearm unless it is registered with the database in Washington D.C. As a gun owner you will have to be finger printed, you will be required to provide your DL#, SS#, you must maintain a valid address at all times, submit to mental and physical health records being put on file, you will also be required to file any address changes and any ownership changes even if private sale. Each update will cost $25 and if you fail to comply you will lose your right to own firearms. This bill and its language mirror almost completely one submitted last year in the House of Representatives, written by Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel.


----------



## JBS (Feb 12, 2009)

The beginning of the end...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 12, 2009)

Ludicrous, and unconstitutional to boot.  And who funds this boondoggle?  We are talking billions to track and enforce this.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 12, 2009)

Even if it passed the House, which I doubt, it will never make it thru the Senate.  Like X SF said it would never stand a court challege even if it some how passed and made it into law.


----------



## pardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Scotth said:


> Even if it passed the House, which I doubt, it will never make it thru the Senate.  Like X SF said it would never stand a court challege even if it some how passed and made it into law.



I fucking hope you are right!

This is insane!

I just hope this wakes people up for the next round of elections and the Republicans win the house or Senate to moderate the crazy shit that is being proposed.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 12, 2009)

My take? Never say never! There are many things in the Stimulus Bill yet to be discovered. We also have a POTUS that signs Executive Order at the drop of a hat. As well as many anti-gun people in his administration and the Democratic party!


----------



## Titus Pullo (Feb 12, 2009)

Even if it were to pass and then somehow be signed into law it would not survive the Supreme Courts review which would be required as well the flurry of lawsuits that would follow it's passing, if it were, would bring about injunctions that would tie it up from being in effect for years.

Too boot this is what we have been waiting for as well. With Resolutions such as this being presented in Congress it will in the end be followed by other just as ludicrous bills which will only show the country that they put the government into the wrong hands and have set us up for failure.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 13, 2009)

Reality check guys.

Ain't no way this is ever going to happen.  Not as this bill stands.  We're in a recession and a pretty big one at that.  You actually think they're going to spend billions of dollars to set up this kind of nightmare.  I don't think so.  There will be too much opposition.  

This ain't some pork barrel $10 mil chump change little project to make someone's constituents happy.

This is going to cost BILLIONS and billions.  It will die.

LL


----------



## Looon (Feb 13, 2009)

Scotth said:


> Even if it passed the House, which I doubt, it will never make it thru the Senate.  Like X SF said it would never stand a court challege even if it some how passed and made it into law.





Titus Pullo said:


> Even if it were to pass and then somehow be signed into law it would not survive the Supreme Courts review which would be required as well the flurry of lawsuits that would follow it's passing, if it were, would bring about injunctions that would tie it up from being in effect for years.





LibraryLady said:


> Reality check guys.
> 
> Ain't no way this is ever going to happen.  Not as this bill stands.  We're in a recession and a pretty big one at that.  You actually think they're going to spend billions of dollars to set up this kind of nightmare.  I don't think so.  There will be too much opposition.
> 
> ...


I agree, especially because of the RECENT ruling by the current SCOTUS.:2c:


----------



## RGRRTO (Feb 13, 2009)

This provision really bothers me:

(6) a certification by the applicant that the applicant 
        will keep any firearm owned by the applicant safely stored and 
        out of the possession of persons who have not attained 18 years 
        of age;

I was given my first rifle and shotgun when I was 12, and was an avid hunter, and shot Trap every Sunday. I have also taken my oldest girl to the pistol range with me, so I could teach her how to use our home protection gun. 

It appears they do not want kids to be exposed to the horrors of the “gun culture”.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2009)

Never say never.  Just because WE are thinking logically (recession, cost etc etc) doesn't mean they will.  I truly believe they intend to try to do this and more...


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 13, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Never say never.  Just because WE are thinking logically (recession, cost etc etc) doesn't mean they will.  I truly believe they intend to try to do this and more...



A big grand sweep like this proposed bill won't work.  What I think will happen is little baby steps will be taken that lead to the same end result.

The slippery slope is the most insidious and difficult maneveur to defend against as opposed to the grand gesture.

LL


----------



## Scotth (Feb 13, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> A big grand sweep like this proposed bill won't work. What I think will happen is little baby steps will be taken that lead to the same end result.
> 
> The slippery slope is the most insidious and difficult maneveur to defend against as opposed to the grand gesture.
> 
> LL


 
Great observation IMHO:)


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any legislation named after a kid killed by another kid with a gun is going to have plenty of blind emotion and irrational thought driving it, which makes it dangerous.


----------



## 91stSPS (Feb 13, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> My take? Never say never! There are many things in the Stimulus Bill yet to be discovered. We also have a POTUS that signs Executive Order at the drop of a hat. As well as many anti-gun people in his administration and the Democratic party!





I wouldn't put ANYTHING past this administration!  With all the Clintonista's working for him who knows what they have in store to crap all over our 2nd Ammen. Rights


----------



## Tracker275 (May 26, 2009)

*H.R. 45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009*

*Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 (Introduced in House)*

Source: The Library of Congress: THOMAS
PDF Version: Downloadable PDF
Article of the 2007 version that didn't go anywhere: 2007 Article
Picture of his Black Panther Days: Picture

To all of you...

I have been doing some research after receiving some emails regarding the legislation submitted by Representative Bobby Lee Rush (D-IL) (Born: November 23, 1946), and have found some interesting information. The point of this is to bring to your attention that even though the legislation he has proposed is severe for gun owners, he more than likely will not have any support by any of his fellow Representatives. So, in short, review what I have put together below and decide for yourself whether or not H.R. 45 will be a significant problem in the future. My analysis concludes that this piece of legislation will not pass, especially since he submitted a similar piece in 2007 when there was a Democratic majority Congress then as well. However, look below and browse through the links to decide for yourself. This information may aid you in your decision on whether you need to contact your Representative in your District or to focus on legislation that will be far more damaging than this one, which appears to be going down a dead end road.

The legislation proposed by Representative Bobby L. Rush (D-IL) is *H.R. 45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009*. You can find this legislation linked within this post so you can read it for yourself.

I would like to ask the "Honorable" Bobby L. Rush, Democrat from the glorious state of Illinois, how he intends to actually have the law enforcement community enforce this law. I'm sure he has figured that part out already and is willing to request that more law enforcement individuals be hired to carry out what he proposes. Well...depends on if they feel like paying for it...Anyway, enjoy...

*Here are a few facts about the great Representative from Illinois...*

-Volunteered for the U.S. Army from 1963 to 1968

-Joined the Non-Violent Coordinating Committee in 1966 while stationed in Chicago , Illinois

-Went AWOL from the U.S. Army in 1968

-Was Honorably Discharged from the U.S. Army in 1968 _(Happens to all of us that go AWOL. From what I'm told, it is like putting in your 2-week notice and quitting. Notice that the Illinois House government website does not mention he went AWOL...http://www.house.gov/rush/bio.shtml. It is OK, he is looking out for you Veterans too. Oh yeah, there was no mention of his position in the Black Panthers and that he was titled the Chicago Chapter of the Black Panthers Defense Minister...must have been an additional duty while trying to combat sickle cell enemia...)_

-Co-founded the Illinois Black Panther Party

-Former cofounder and Deputy Defense Minister of the Illinois chapter of the Black Panther Party, which clashed repeatedly with Chicago police. Two Panther leaders were shot to death by police in a 1969 raid where it is said he was involved, however not directly in the shooting.

-Served (6) months in jail for a 1969 illegal weapons conviction. _(Well, it is obviously evident he is familiar with them and how they are used by criminals, uh? Who would know, but a former criminal? Of course, his experience of missing out on phone calls will be corrected for future generations with one of his recent submissions of legislation..."To amend the Communications Act of 1934 to require the Federal Communications Commission to prescribe rules regulating inmate telephone service rates." - http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.1133.IH: --- "(11) Due to the lack of competition for telephone services within correctional institutions, families of people in prison, many of whom have low incomes, cannot choose the long distance carrier with the lowest calling rates and must pay the excessive rates charged by the carrier having the exclusive right to provide long distance service to the correctional institution from which the call originates."....I sense stereotyping with the whole "low income" thing.)_

-Descibed by comrades as late as 1971 as the "Deputy Minister of Defense" for the Black Panther Party in Illinois _(From what I heard, it was a paperwork error, because he did not submit a formal letter of resignation from the position.)_

I decided to stop there with my research, because he went from the Black Panthers to soon after becoming involved in the politics of Chicago and eventually a Representative for Illinois.

Interview with Larry Pratt (Executive Director of Gun Owners of America) by Glenn Beck (Fox News). Yeah, this does not help Bobby L. Rush that much.






Please keep in mind that the following list is what Rep. Bobby L. Rush (D-IL) has been working on. Note what other Representatives have cosponsored and what that have not. You will notice that after several months, nobody has cosponsored H.R. 45.

*Source: Library of Congress*
URL: http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdque...LD(FLD003+@4((@1(Rep+Rush++Bobby+L.))+01003))

 1. [111st] H.R.20 : To provide for research on, and services for individuals with, postpartum depression and psychosis.
Sponsor: Rep Rush, Bobby L. [IL-1] (introduced 1/6/2009)      Cosponsors (15)
Committees: House Energy and Commerce
Latest Major Action: 1/7/2009 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Health.

2. [111st] H.R.45 : To provide for the implementation of a system of licensing for purchasers of certain firearms and for a record of sale system for those firearms, and for other purposes.
Sponsor: Rep Rush, Bobby L. [IL-1] (introduced 1/6/2009)      *Cosponsors (None)*
Committees: House Judiciary
Latest Major Action: 2/9/2009 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.

3. [111st] H.R.444 : To amend section 340B of the Public Health Service Act to revise and expand the drug discount program under that section to improve the provision of discounts on drug purchases for certain safety net providers.
Sponsor: Rep Rush, Bobby L. [IL-1] (introduced 1/9/2009)      Cosponsors (44)
Committees: House Energy and Commerce
Latest Major Action: 1/9/2009 Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on Energy and Commerce.

4. [111st] H.R.1133 : To amend the Communications Act of 1934 to require the Federal Communications Commission to prescribe rules regulating inmate telephone service rates.
Sponsor: Rep Rush, Bobby L. [IL-1] (introduced 2/23/2009)      *Cosponsors (None)*
Committees: House Energy and Commerce
Latest Major Action: 2/23/2009 Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on Energy and Commerce.

5. [111st] H.R.1303 : To require the Attorney General, through the Office of Justice Programs of the Department of Justice, to establish a 5-year competitive grant program to establish pilot programs to reduce the rate of occurrence of gun-related crimes in high-crime communities.
Sponsor: Rep Rush, Bobby L. [IL-1] (introduced 3/4/2009)      Cosponsors (3)
Committees: House Judiciary
Latest Major Action: 3/16/2009 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, Tracker.


----------



## Tracker275 (May 26, 2009)

Not a problem. This is a perfect case of a chain email I got sent to me where they were freaking out about this bill that was introduced to the House. Instead of freaking out, I decided to go and find out what this is all about, only to find out this bill won't go anywhere.

I see a lot of emails for gun control in my email, because of my business. What I find out to be the case often times is that some of these emails are just the "read quick and forward" without doing any research. This of course propels folks to not check the validity of an email and really look into things.

I could only wish this was the case for a lot of bills that were written. You would be blow away by what you can find in some of these. Kinda like the Stimulus Bill that had $198,000,000 going to Philippine WWII War veterans. Those that were US citizens regardless of where they lived got $15,000 and those that were not US citizens received $9,000. Call me crazy, but I don't see how shipping $198,000,000 to the Philippines promotes economic stimulation in the United States. 

Granted, I respect our Philippine WWII War veterans, however I think if we were going to honor their service and provide some sort of compensation, the government should have done it in the open and not snuck it into the Stimulus Bill. Honestly, I think that the US government just slapped those veterans in the face by not opening saying what they were doing.

So, hopefully I didn't hijack my own thread, but this is just an example of just stopping and reading what our law makers are doing in D.C. and voting on.

Check out the attachment...(Note: To find all of the numbers and everything, you'll have to read the entire document, which isn't that long. This is only a small section from the main bill.)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 26, 2009)

Mergedhttp://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17507&highlight=holt


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2009)

Tracker275 said:


> Granted, I respect our Philippine WWII War veterans, however I think if we were going to honor their service and provide some sort of compensation, the government should have done it in the open and not snuck it into the Stimulus Bill. Honestly, I think that the US government just slapped those veterans in the face by not opening saying what they were doing.



I agree.  That said, they _must_ hide these kinds of things (and worse) into bills like this because if it were out in the open there would be hell to pay.  For those of us who still bother to read, or happen to care, about what most of these pols are doing in Congress.


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Any legislation named after a kid killed by another kid with a gun is going to have plenty of blind emotion and irrational thought driving it, which makes it dangerous.




Blind emotion and irrational thought processes caused by the blind emotions are exactly what they (the extreme left in general) rely upon to accomplish their goals. That is exactly how Obama got elected. An entire political party that is based on this strategy is even more dangerous.

:2c:


----------



## JBS (May 26, 2009)

There is nothing to worry about.

Over the past 20,000 years of human history, every powerful position has eventually been exploited by gangsters, thugs, and the corrupt.

This, however, could never apply to any modern government in the United States, as all of the politicians in Washington happen to be nice guys with snazzy haircuts and gel and shit.


----------



## CBH99 (May 26, 2009)

I'm confused...silly damn Canuck north of the border.

Does this bill prohibit you from owning a firearm, and therefore violates your constitutional right to do so??  Or does this allow you to own a firearm, as long as it is registered??

I know the relationship between the government and citizenry is different down there.  If people own firearms for legitimate reasons and for legal use, is registering them with the government a big deal??  Is the purpose of this bill to target illegal weapons, or to make it hard for law abiding citizens?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 26, 2009)

They (democrat gun grabbers) are certainly showing their hand.  Which makes me think they have a pair of Aces up their sleeve. :uhh:


----------



## dusty (May 26, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> They (democrat gun grabbers) are certainly showing their hand.  Which makes me think they have a pair of Aces up their sleeve. :uhh:




It's "the Chicago way", bro.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Blind emotion and irrational thought processes caused by the blind emotions are exactly what they (the extreme left in general) rely upon to accomplish their goals. That is exactly how Obama got elected. An entire political party that is based on this strategy is even more dangerous.
> 
> :2c:


Sort of like putting the word "patriot" or "freedom" on legislation to illicit an emotional response.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 27, 2009)

I predict that they will NOT ever prevent ownership...as that would be "political suicide".

But that they will create huge taxes on purchases of Guns/Ammo, as well as requiring you to keep them locked up, unloaded (for the children), and effectively useless in any type of self defense emergency.
:uhh:


----------



## HOLLiS (May 27, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> I predict that they will NOT ever prevent ownership...as that would be "political suicide".
> 
> But that they will create huge taxes on purchases of Guns/Ammo, as well as requiring you to keep them locked up, unloaded (for the children), and effectively useless in any type of self defense emergency.
> :uhh:



I agree with you in that some other tactic would be used.   Currently gun owners are doing it to themselves  (Hysteria on hoarding that has driven prices way up and emptied shelves),


----------



## arizonaguide (May 27, 2009)

Exactly.  Right now my Boss has instituted the store policy of limiting ammo purchases to 2 boxes per customer.  Can you imagine the OUTRAGE if the government TOLD us we could only buy two bozes at a time.
:uhh:


----------



## HOLLiS (May 27, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Exactly.  Right now my Boss has instituted the store policy of limiting ammo purchases to 2 boxes per customer.  Can you imagine the OUTRAGE if the government TOLD us we could only buy two bozes at a time.
> :uhh:



There was a article that I read on the new suburban survivalists.   That adds another dimension to the shortages.  People worried about some short of catastrophe.  They are stock piling stuff.  

For some people having two boxes to buy would be a really good thing. ;)

Back to the reloading bench.


----------



## 08steeda (May 27, 2009)

....running to the store to stock up on booze! 


and AMMO!


----------



## arizonaguide (May 27, 2009)

As of today, due to limited supply, customers will now be limited to ONE box per customer.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 29, 2009)

:cool:;)


----------



## 91stSPS (May 30, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Ludicrous, and unconstitutional to boot.  And who funds this boondoggle?  We are talking billions to track and enforce this.




Here in the People's Republic of MD we have had that asinine Ballistic Fingerprinting Law in effect for like 12+ years, has cost us untold hundreds of thousands of dollars to start up and run.  To date they have traced back ONE, count em ONE firearm used in a crime. But it was stolen from the owner that supplied the empty casing so it wasn't the big victory the antis wanted!!!


----------



## JBS (May 30, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> A big grand sweep like this proposed bill won't work.  What I think will happen is little baby steps will be taken that lead to the same end result.
> 
> The slippery slope is the most insidious and difficult maneveur to defend against as opposed to the grand gesture.
> 
> LL




(agrees with LL)

Gentlemen, what difference does it make HOW we get there, if the end result is the same thing?



> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, —* That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.
> *_
> -Declaration of Independence_


"We, the People" can't do that on 2 boxes of ammo per person, 22LR bolt action single shot squirrel rifles and 20 gauge bird shot.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## JBS (May 30, 2009)

This thread appears to have converged with another thread, "The Coming Gun Grab".

All roads lead to Rome, water runs down hill, n'at.


----------



## JBS (Sep 6, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

A reassuring article that tidal waves of letters and phone calls are working- at least for the present:

http://www.ammoland.com/2009/09/05/hr-45-is-going-no-where-stop-the-internet-rumor/


> *Indiana – *-(AmmoLand.com)- For the umpteenth time. HR 45 is going no where. I got a call yesterday and I was hit with questions about this moments ago at our West Side Sportsman’s Club.
> 
> HR 45 called the Blair Holt amendment was introduced by Illinois U.S. Rep. Bobby Rush (D) who represents half of the south side of Chicago. He served time in prison for an illegal weapons possession back in 1969 I believe it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Sep 6, 2009)

Good news!

Bobby Rush, go fuck yourself.
Sincerely yours

Pardus.


----------



## arizonaguide (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm giving it until the day after the midterms next year, and then it will start up ALL OVER again...With more crazy shit like HUGE TAXES on guns/ammo. A "luxery tax" on anything over those .22 or .380 rounds.
Because the Joe Public KNOWS that .380 is all that is necessary...
...unless you need evil "cop killer" ammo. (like 9mm or better).
:uhh:


With just a HUGE TAX they can say..."we didn't step on your 2nd amendment"...(we just decided to TAX the fucker outta existance).
:2c:


----------

